# 5.00pm. NorfolkLine TEF04 NEC code still active



## autostratus

As at 10.44 am today the NorfolkLine TEF04 NEC code for Dover/Dunkirque crossings for 2011 is still active.


----------



## grouch

Thanks. Usually travel with Seafrance but they appear to have put up their prices considerably. Do you know what the policy is if you have to amend the booking.


----------



## Mrplodd

What sort of discount does the above code get you??

Just as a thought I bought a return Dover Calsi ticket with P&O for August 2010 back in November 2009. In January or February 2010 the cost had plummeted by about 50% on what I had paid. After much emailing I did get a credit for a future crossing out of them.

So be aware its not always best to "Book early" (who remembers that catchphrase then??)


----------



## lucy2

*Re: NorfolkLine TEF04 NEC codes still active*



autostratus said:


> As at 10.44 am today the NorfolkLine TEF04 NEC code for Dover/Dunkirque crossings for 2011 is still active.


 Still working just booked return crossing in June ( le mans 24hr) race Motorhome +2.4 high 2 people £ 37.00 return yes £37.00 dont know how they do it!!!


----------



## autostratus

*Re: NorfolkLine TEF04 NEC codes still active*



lucy2 said:


> Still working just booked return crossing in June ( le mans 24hr) race Motorhome +2.4 high 2 people £ 37.00 return yes £37.00 dont know how they do it!!!


Didn't you have to pay the £11.00 return fuel surcharge.


----------



## Telbell

> Didn't you have to pay the £11.00 return fuel surcharge.


Perhaps he missed that bit! :wink:


----------



## SteveandSue

*Amending Bookings*

Tickets booked under the code TEF04 can be ammended free of charge.
Or that is what was stated on the offer at the NEC.
We booked last year using this code and when we had to change our dates were told there would be a supplement to pay.
I quoted the offer and no charge was made.
So I suppose this will be the same.
Hope this clears the subject for you


----------



## sooty10

A big thanks to the person who put the discount code on here. Just booked two returns for next year £109 including fuel surcharge. One of the return journeys is in August or it would have been £13 cheaper. Great value and once again thanks.

Sooty


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Amending Bookings*



barney2 said:


> Tickets booked under the code TEF04 can be ammended free of charge.
> Or that is what was stated on the offer at the NEC.
> We booked last year using this code and when we had to change our dates were told there would be a supplement to pay.
> I quoted the offer and no charge was made.
> So I suppose this will be the same.
> Hope this clears the subject for you


Last year we booked using this code and needed to amend our first sailing and were charged £20.
After paying I found the code (which doesn't appear on the booking confirmation) and emailed NorfolkLine telling them that the sailing was booked after going to the NEC and I had been told it was amendable free of charge.

They returned £20 to my card account.

Following this 'confrontation' I added the code to each print out of the booking confirmation and quoted it on two further occasions when emailing from France to get sailings amended without any problem.

Do make sure you have a note of the booking code to hand if you need to amend a sailing.


----------



## impala666

*Surcharges ++++*

Have just booked (17:20 today) with Norfolk ..using code TEF04NEC
8 May - 18 June 2011..MH 2.9m high 6 mt long

£53

+++ £11 fuel surcharge +++ £4 to use Mastercard

Total £68..... was that a good deal ?

NOW ...where shall we go ???

Probably to Rome

Brian


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Surcharges ++++*



impala666 said:


> Have just booked (17:20 today) with Norfolk ..using code TEF04NEC
> 8 May - 18 June 2011..MH 2.9m high 6 mt long
> 
> £53
> 
> +++ £11 fuel surcharge +++ £4 to use Mastercard
> 
> Total £68..... was that a good deal ?
> 
> NOW ...where shall we go ???
> 
> Probably to Rome
> 
> Brian


NO.
By adding NEC to the code TEF04 you have paid £20.00 more than you needed to.    
You should always get a quote without a code before trying again with a code to see if you are getting any discount.


----------



## lucy2

*Re: NorfolkLine TEF04 NEC codes still active*



autostratus said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working just booked return crossing in June ( le mans 24hr) race Motorhome +2.4 high 2 people £ 37.00 return yes £37.00 dont know how they do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you have to pay the £11.00 return fuel surcharge.
Click to expand...

Sorry missed that bit but still cheap!!


----------



## lucy2

*Re: Surcharges ++++*



autostratus said:


> impala666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just booked (17:20 today) with Norfolk ..using code TEF04NEC
> 8 May - 18 June 2011..MH 2.9m high 6 mt long
> 
> £53
> 
> +++ £11 fuel surcharge +++ £4 to use Mastercard
> 
> Total £68..... was that a good deal ?
> 
> NOW ...where shall we go ???
> 
> Probably to Rome
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> By adding NEC to the code TEF04 you have paid £20.00 more than you needed to.
> You should always get a quote without a code before trying again with a code to see if you are getting any discount.
Click to expand...

 i have just been back onto to their www. without using the discount code the price was £ 70 so I saved money, I also saved the £ 4 as I used paypal to pay.


----------



## impala666

*CHEAP ++++*

atostratus wrote
NO.
By adding NEC to the code TEF04 you have paid £20.00 more than you needed to. Sad Sad Sad
You should always get a quote without a code before trying again with a code to see if you are getting any discount.

=======
No
rechecked without code and got a price of £65..basic + £11 + £4 =£80

so .. £68 seems OK

Brian


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Amending Bookings*



barney2 said:


> Tickets booked under the code TEF04 can be ammended free of charge.
> Or that is what was stated on the offer at the NEC.
> We booked last year using this code and when we had to change our dates were told there would be a supplement to pay.
> I quoted the offer and no charge was made.
> So I suppose this will be the same.
> Hope this clears the subject for you


I bought a £49 crossing from Norfolk Line when the special offer was on and understood it was amendable without cost.

So I've searched about amending and found this, but can't find out how to do it. 
It seems from the email they sent that I have a username and password so I can log in to their website, but where or how? 
I can't see any option for logging in - is there one? or am I missing something and I have to phone them?


----------



## bob23

Viewing the ferry websites this week I found my Sea France code had been mislaid so did a search and came up with 
www.vouchercodes.com/travel.htm

They have codes for many different companies beside the travel section.

Before the search DFDS quoted £84 including the fuel charge for a return crossing in mid August (Tue) 18.00hrs return Nov (same price most of the day).
Vouchercodes did not give a code but a link to DFDS and the new quote was £19 out/£23 return + £12 fuel=£54. for the same days and times.

I cannot book yet but will definitely be using their link.

Sea France and P&O ferries are on their list.


----------



## MEES

dont suppose there are discount codes for brittany Ferries just got stung nearly £500 for a one way trip Santander to Southampton in November in dog cabin


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Amending Bookings*



Stanner said:


> barney2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets booked under the code TEF04 can be ammended free of charge.
> Or that is what was stated on the offer at the NEC.
> We booked last year using this code and when we had to change our dates were told there would be a supplement to pay.
> I quoted the offer and no charge was made.
> So I suppose this will be the same.
> Hope this clears the subject for you
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a £49 crossing from Norfolk Line when the special offer was on and understood it was amendable without cost.
> 
> So I've searched about amending and found this, but can't find out how to do it.
> It seems from the email they sent that I have a username and password so I can log in to their website, but where or how?
> I can't see any option for logging in - is there one? or am I missing something and I have to phone them?
Click to expand...

We booked 3 return crossings last October using the TEF04 code and for each one I've had one or both legs of the return amended without charge.
I first go into the DFDS website as if I'm booking a return crossing and check what sailings are still available to me on the day I now want to travel.
I then email them giving them the sailings and dates I now want.

I've had to do this today for our next trip and got the reply in just over the hour.

This is the email I sent.

From: GILLIAN XXXXXXX [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: 22 July, 2011 13:58
To: DoverPax
Subject: Booking ref. 753940xxx, Booking Code TEF04

................................................................................
Booking ref. 753940xxx, Booking Code TEF04

I wish to amend our sailings for the booking above.
We were assured that amendments were possible when we were booking in October 2010.

Having checked availability on your website booking system we wish to change to the following dates and times:

Dover to Dunkerque 25/08/11; 16.00
Dunkerque to Dover 22/09/11; 20.01

Special Instructions: Disabled

Thank you for your help in this matter

Gillian XXXXXXX

..........................................................................................................
REPLY:
Thank you for your email.

I have amended your booking as requested. I have sent an email confirmation of your booking.

Regards Paul

_____________________________________________________

I have found in the past that by checking availability first it avoids them offering a sailing which suits them rather than us as has happened on occasions.

Hope this helps


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Amending Bookings*



autostratus said:


> We booked 3 return crossings last October using the TEF04 code and for each one I've had one or both legs of the return amended without charge.
> I first go into the DFDS website as if I'm booking a return crossing and check what sailings are still available to me on the day I now want to travel.
> I then email them giving them the sailings and dates I now want.
> 
> I've had to do this today for our next trip and got the reply in just over the hour.
> 
> This is the email I sent.
> 
> From: GILLIAN XXXXXXX [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: 22 July, 2011 13:58
> To: DoverPax
> Subject: Booking ref. 753940xxx, Booking Code TEF04
> 
> ................................................................................
> Booking ref. 753940xxx, Booking Code TEF04
> 
> I wish to amend our sailings for the booking above.
> We were assured that amendments were possible when we were booking in October 2010.
> 
> Having checked availability on your website booking system we wish to change to the following dates and times:
> 
> Dover to Dunkerque 25/08/11; 16.00
> Dunkerque to Dover 22/09/11; 20.01
> 
> Special Instructions: Disabled
> 
> Thank you for your help in this matter
> 
> Gillian XXXXXXX
> 
> ..........................................................................................................
> REPLY:
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I have amended your booking as requested. I have sent an email confirmation of your booking.
> 
> Regards Paul
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> I have found in the past that by checking availability first it avoids them offering a sailing which suits them rather than us as has happened on occasions.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks, I'll do just that.


----------



## Telbell

Stanner- you could also give them a ring on the number shown on your original email/ticket (use the international number without 044 or it's an 0871 :wink: )

Incidentally when you check in they don't need that email/ticket....they just check your reg number then cross refer with your passport

PS-just seen that you can't amend your booking "on line" for Dover/Dunkirk- has to be email or phone


----------



## Stanner

Telbell said:


> PS-just seen that you can't amend your booking "on line" for Dover/Dunkirk- has to be email or phone


This is what puzzles me - if you can't do it online why did they send me a username and password to


> "log on to the site" :roll:


----------



## Stanner

After several tries and not getting emails responded to I have finally had a reply stating .......

 Good morning

Thank you for your email.

Under the TEF04 offer at the Caravan Show there is a peak supplement to pay of 26gbp to travel 27.08.11 at 0400 and return 31.08.11 at 2200. 

.......... has anybody else had this or recall that "peak supplements" were allowed for in the NEC offer?

On this experience I don't think I'll be bothering with DFDS/Norfolkline again.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

For the last three years we have booked on the show offer for three crossings in the ensuing year.
Not only have we secured excellent prices ( even after adding the fuel surcharge ), but have been able to adjust our comings and goings without surcharge. All we do is phone Norfolk/DFDS and request the amendments we want. To ease the process, I usually let them decide the crossing times, as long as we get the dates we want.
So when booking, it is not necessary to be specific at the time - just round about the time you think you may be travelling.
Let us hope that DFDS will continue the scheme at this year's October Show.


----------



## Stanner

ThursdaysChild said:


> F To ease the process, I usually let them decide the crossing times, as long as we get the dates we want.


I tried to do that but the first reply (over a week ago) stated that I had to be specific. So I emailed back with specific crossing (as above) and heard nothing despite 2 reminder emails. Today I get a confirmation email saying they can do it but subject to a "peak" surcharge that I cannot recall having been mentioned.

I have just found the original email confirmation from last October, when I bought the crossing and there is no mention at all of any amendment fees, peak or otherwise, which is I understood the offer.

Anybody else had to pay a "peak" supplement - rather than an amendment fee?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Stanner said:


> Under the TEF04 offer at the Caravan Show there is a peak supplement to pay of 26gbp to travel 27.08.11 at 0400 and return 31.08.11 at 2200. [/color]
> 
> .......... has anybody else had this or recall that "peak supplements" were allowed for in the NEC offer


We booked using this code at the show and Paid £49 for the return ferry in March. But paid £62 for the August return. So yes there was one Charge of £13 but I have a feeling the return journey in Sept. was outside the supplement date.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Can't comment on August, as we have never booked to travel in August.
Our bookings have been for March, May-July and September.
All booked online, having picked up the leaflet and code at the show.
Have never seen any reference to a peak surcharge, but that's not to say that they wouldn't try one on for August.

I do hope that the breezy, cheerful light blue Norfolkline ethos will not be spoiled by its replacement with the dull dark blue DFDS branding and hardnosed corporate image.


----------



## Stanner

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> but I have a feeling the return journey in Sept. was outside the supplement date.


What supplement date? 
Where? 
I cannot recall seeing it mentioned anywhere?

It certainly wasn't mentioned anywhere in the confirmation email when I bought the TEF04 Offer crossing last October.


----------

